# Marks & Spencer 1c Bazaar



## foxylady (12 Nov 2009)

M & S are running their 1c bazaar again from tomorrow for anyone interested.


----------



## MANTO (12 Nov 2009)

Hi Foxylady,

What is the 1c Bazaar? 

Thanks
Manto


----------



## foxylady (12 Nov 2009)

M & S ran it before, basically they sell several different items for 1c only. Last time the limit was 5 items per person and they idea is that you donate a few quid to charity if you like.


----------



## MANTO (12 Nov 2009)

Oh, very good, i might have to check that out, thanks


----------



## foxylady (12 Nov 2009)

MANTO said:


> Oh, very good, i might have to check that out, thanks


 
Well make sure to go in at opening time as the last time they ran it , it was only between 9 & 10 in the morning


----------



## foxylady (12 Nov 2009)

here is some more info on it [broken link removed]


----------



## Bronco Lane (14 Nov 2009)

Got some chocolates, mini chocolate log cakes, savings box, gents tie, pair of socks, jigsaw, journal, M & S mug. Other bits and pieces as well. Only lasted just over an hour in Blackrock - all gone by 10.30 a.m.


----------

